# Wanted: Blueray player that boots fast and AVCHD via SDHC cards



## Ge0

I'd like to purchase my first blue ray player this fall. Looking for something that:

1.) Boots up quick and plays movies fast once the disc is loaded. Under 30 seconds for the combo would be nice.
2.) Gives me the ability to pop in my SDHC cards and view high def home video shot on my cannon.
3.) Excellent (but not necesarily perfect) video quality
4.) Does DVD upconversion well.
5.) Has built in decoder for the newest audio compression schemes and has a 6 channel analog ouput.
6.) Some feature like Pandora access would be groovy but not a show stopper.

Will be paired with an older Yamaha Dolby Digital RX-V995 receiver and a Pioneer 50" 1080i plasma display. Currently have a cheap Panasonic DVD player with HDMI output performing disc duties. Its video quality is OK, but takes roughly a full minute to boot and start playing a movie.

I read about a decent Panasonic BR player in last months Sound and Vision. However, time to start up and play a movie seemed a little on the high side. Is this normal or abnormal? Do I need to live with this?

Opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Ge0


----------



## mechman

Playstation3? :dontknow: Unsure about 2, 5 and 6 though.


----------



## Ge0

27,000 people have viewed this thread yet only one has an opinion? 

Thanks Mechman. Was considering the PS-3 route but I get sucked into gaming too easy. I'd waste half my life doing that....

Ge0


----------



## tonyvdb

I think you will find that almost all new BluRay players have the ability to do the items in the list above. Just dont go with the no name brands and you will be fine.


----------



## Ge0

tonyvdb said:


> I think you will find that almost all new BluRay players have the ability to do the items in the list above. Just dont go with the no name brands and you will be fine.


That's what I thought at first. But, like always, players have a few of the desired options but not all. There is always a compromise. All options certainly exist on the gambit of players I have read articles about. However, every player has some show stopper. If they could standardize certain feature sets that would be great.

Starting to think that I should simply upgrade my HTPC for Blueray duties. This would require more $$$ in hardware than I could buy a dedicated player for but may be the better solution in the long run. The PC inherently covers a number of my requirements. The only severe non-conformance being boot time and movie load time. It is a Media Center PC after all...

The other downside to the HTPC is that my wife and kids are affraid of using it. Thus the search for a simple solution.

Thank you for taking the time to read and write!!!

Ge0


----------



## recruit

Yes a HTPC covers nearly all of your requirements, and the ability to play all formats is not an issue, even if you still own HD-DVD's by getting one of the LG drives installed, and now with the latest ATI cards, bitstream the HD audio codecs are possible under the single card solution...HDMI

With regards to a dedicated BD player the Oppo 83 covers nearly all of your questions raised bar number 2 and 6


----------



## Lordoftherings

Here's three very nice blu-ray players in no particular order:

* Oppo BDP-83 ($499 USA, no deal, it's already an amazing deal). :5stars: --> This one also plays SACD, DVD Audio & HDCD discs. The VP (Video Processor) is by Anchor Bay, the ABT2010, excellent Video Processor chip (same video processing solution that's in DVDO's Edge processor that cost $700). The Audio Dacs are By Cirrus Logic; a single 8-Channel Dac for the multichannel analog output (CS4382A), and a dual channel Dac for the 2-Channel Stereo output (CS4398). It also has two USB ports (one in the front, and one in the rear). The BDP-83 can play a wide range of media files from the USB drive, including AVCHD and MKV files recorded onto discs or USB media. Oppo does offer a wireless system that you can purchase separately for $80. It's preconfigured for the player and creates a wireless bridge with your home router if you'd rather forgo the hard-wired Ethernet route. The player comes with the "Spears & Munsil High Definition Benchmark" Blu-ray Disc (included for free).
It has a Source Direct mode, that bypasses all the player's video processing, if you so wish. It is quick to load & navigate. It is a very reliable player, and is fully supported by the excellent customer service from Oppo (firmware updates, etc.).'The BDP-83 is a reference video and audio transport regardless of the format you throw at it.'
'And it's truly the most complete package of a Blu-ray player.'
* http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/blu-ray-BDP-83-Review.aspx

* Panasonic DMP-BD80 (good street price, below $249 USA). :5stars: --> This one has an SD card slot for AVCHD and JPEG Images. The new Uniphier Processor combines Digital Audio & Video processing. And with P4HD (for Pixel Precision Progressive Processing). Also has the new PHL Reference Chroma Processor (Panasonic Hollywood Laboratory). And new AVCHD playback on SD and DVD media. And you can even have Transitions and Music with your Slide Show. The Audio Dac is by Texas Instruments; the Burr-Brown, B-B PCM-1681, a single 8-Channel D/A Convertor (DAC). It also utilises good quality capacitors by Enna & Rubycon. Good loading time & navigation.

* Samsung BD-P2550 (good street price, below $199 USA). :5stars: --> This one has Pandora personalized Internet radio. It has the great HQV Reon-VX SXVX-50 Silicon Optix VP (Video Processor). The Audio Dac is the ESS Sabre32 Premier, a single 8-Channel Dac (ESS9006), great Dac. It also has Netflix HD movie streaming. And it plays AVCHD discs. Loads quite fast too.

))) Anyone of these three would do you good in your particular situation. :T But the Panny DMP-BD80 scores more in your favor, for its capability to play AVCHD through its SD card slot.
And they have all decoders for the new high res. audio codecs, that can be output through the multichannel analog audio outputs. And they all have a good analog section with good Dacs, for a great multichannel audio sound.

---> Just check in their respective web site for specs & features, and Google them for rave reviews. 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Blktre

Nice post Lord......Thanks....


----------



## Ge0

Agreed, thanks a bunch.

I have a Blue Ray drive for the HTPC but still find myself compelled with a fixed function dedicated player. Perhaps because NOBODY besides me in my household has a clue how to manage the HTPC (windows media center and all)...

Ge0


----------



## Lordoftherings

Ge0 said:


> Agreed, thanks a bunch.
> 
> I have a Blue Ray drive for the HTPC but still find myself compelled with a fixed function dedicated player. Perhaps because NOBODY besides me in my household has a clue how to manage the HTPC (windows media center and all)...
> 
> Ge0


I hear you. Nowadays you need to be a computer geek to operate properly your Blu-ray player, and also your A/V Receiver.

* There is so much processing now in the A/V receivers, that they will be putting multiple fans very soon,
just to cool off all that processing stuff.
And just wait, for the wireless A/V Receiver!... 

Cheers,
Bob

P.S. By the way guys, I just re-edited my prior post (#7), by adding some more valuable info.


----------



## Blktre

I think you can add the LG BD390 into the fray. 

Profile 2, it adds Wifi (Ive read about connection issues using Wifi, but the LAN would be fine) Netflix, excellent picture quality, and fast load times. Under $300.00.

What i don't know is what chip it uses....Lord may be able to figure this out.....


----------



## Lordoftherings

Blktre said:


> I think you can add the LG BD390 into the fray.
> 
> Profile 2, it adds Wifi (Ive read about connection issues using Wifi, but the LAN would be fine) Netflix, excellent picture quality, and fast load times. Under $300.00.
> 
> What i don't know is what chip it uses....Lord may be able to figure this out.....


Lol, you're right, I could have add the LG BD390. Nice looking player, lots of streaming stuff, great picture, etc...

* But I wanted to stick with only three that I consider the best performing and best value overall. :bigsmile:
(And they are all Profile 2.0, of course.)

** As for the Dacs in the 390, dunno, is that really important? :bigsmile: But I can find out if you really insist. :bigsmile:

P.S. I did some research, and I cannot even find out what is the video processor (VP) in it!
The audio Dac, not sure, but I think it's an ESS Sabre32 Premier Dac (a single 8-channel Dac).
~ But the LD BD390 has Wi-Fi Connectivity (wireless), NetCast Entertainment, Streaming of CinemaNow, Netflix and YouTube. 
It has a USB port on front. It is very fast in response.
Audioholics has a review on it, and the video score is 86 (out of a possible 130).
Also, PC Mag has a review on it, with so so video score (BD & DVD).

--> Now, LG seems to be very secretive about it's Video Processor and Audio Dac(s). Wonder why?
But, this player is all about features; Wireless (Wi-Fi) & Streaming various sources. Plus it looks nice.


----------



## patchesj

How do the players mentioned handle downconversion of lossless surround formats to DD? In my case I'm running with no HDMI (keeping video direct to 1080p projector) and no 5.1 or 7.1 direct inputs on the pre/pro (for now). So I'm going to be listening to everything in DD 5.1 anyway... I would like to have a player with excellent 2 channel playback as this will also be my primary music disc player.

Sorry if this is a hijack... I'm not familiar with your receiver figure you might be in the same boat as me..

Thanks


----------



## Lordoftherings

patchesj said:


> How do the players mentioned handle downconversion of lossless surround formats to DD? In my case I'm running with no HDMI (keeping video direct to 1080p projector) and no 5.1 or 7.1 direct inputs on the pre/pro (for now). So I'm going to be listening to everything in DD 5.1 anyway... I would like to have a player with excellent 2 channel playback as this will also be my primary music disc player.
> 
> Sorry if this is a hijack... I'm not familiar with your receiver figure you might be in the same boat as me..
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

It is quite sad that your Pre/Pro does not even include Multichanel analog inputs, it must be quite old... (1996 or before era).

All the players mentioned above handle the lossless audio resolutions by downconverting them just fine into DD or DTS. You can even choose one of these appropriate audio soundtracks from the disc audio menu, depending if it's DD or DTS that is offered on the particular disc title.
Just set the player to 'Bitstream' from its digital Audio Menu Setup, that's all.

Now, you don't need any of these players, because they all include Multichannel analog outputs, which you cannot make good use at this present moment. And besides, HDMI Version 1.3 is all you really need in your next Pre/Pro. 
* Hint: check Onkyo offerings. They are the very best value in Pre/Pros.

So, in your case, as of now and also for the future, I recommend the Panasonic DMP-BD60, which will cost you about $100 by Christmas time. I think that now it is approximatively $125, with perhaps a free Blu-ray disc ('UP') included in the package deal (check at Amazon). Last weekend, it was $135, with three free Blu-ray titles: 'Cars', 'Monsters Inc.', and 'UP'. A simply amazing deal!
And the Panasonic DMP-BD60 would do just fine in your actual setup at outputting DD or DTS from it's digital Optical output in 5.1-channel surround sound. And also from this digital Optical output connection to your actual Pre/Pro, you'll be able to enjoy 2-channel Stereo sound. The Dacs in your Pre/Pro will take care of the sound quality.

And eventually, when you upgrade your Pre/Pro to one that has HDMI (v.1.3), with internal decoders for the newer high resolution audio codecs (DD TrueHD & DTS HD MA), you'll be able to enjoy the full benefit of these newer audio codecs from the Panny BD60's HDMI output, in all their glorious glory.  
* I highly recommmend that you upgrade your actual Pre/Pro with a newer one or a newer Receiver with HDMI version 1.3, that includes all the newest audio decoders.

Hope this helps, Cheers,
Bob


----------



## jakeworld

I own an LG BD390, and it does not play high def video files via the USB port -- at least not the AVCHD files generated by my camcorder, which is the Canon Vixia HFS-10. This Canon camcorder's AVCHD files use an .mts file extension. The LG BD390 does not accept .mts files, but it is supposed to playback most other file extensions (such as avi, mpg, mpeg-2, mp4, divx, and others). But, even after I converted the .mts files to various compatible files, the LG BD 390 does not play them back. Instead, the blu-ray's Canon folders say they are "empty". 

If you or others have contrary information or a solution to this, please advise. I am a newbie, so please forgive me if I misstated anything or missed something on this forum.


----------



## Ge0

Thanks for the heads up on that one Jake


----------



## jakeworld

I learned that merely changing the file suffix from .mts to .mkv allows the LG BD390 to play these video files. A very helpful and savvy owner/user from another forum sent the solution along, and it worked! There is no need even to convert the files and they played back very nicely on the BD 390 via my flash drive. Mkv (or Matroska) is a container or envelope that plays back AVCHD/H.264 and other file formats, and apparently is very high quality. The play back on my BD390 was virtually jitter free -- unlike the noticeably jumpy files I had been viewing on DVDs after pricey programs such as Roxio Creator 9 down-converted the .mts files to much smalller mpg files.

LG's consumer help desk did not know about this. After passing this along to LG as a courtesy to other owners and potential purchasers of the BD 390, I received an email back reporting that LG's engineers did know this, but was still testing this fix and so had not told the help desk staff (Not sure why further testing is needed.) 

The LG BD390 is a terrific and affordable Blu-ray player. The USB/flash drive play back of .mts files was my only challenge, and now that appears to have an easy solution.


----------



## Lordoftherings

If I would not owned already two Blu-ray players, the LG BD390 would be quite high on my list. 
And it simply is the best looking player out there. 
It is very fast at loading and reading, it performs as well as any other player, and it is fully loaded with useful features, plus Wireless. :T
What's not to like? 

* But the Oppo BDP-83 Universal Blu-ray Disc player is at the very top of that list, sorry LG. :bigsmile:


----------

